# Irish: Breall



## L'irlandais

Hello yet again,
Last one for tonight, promise.   
This word maybe shouldn't be used too lightly  "_He's a right *breall* that fella!_"
One meaning of *breall* is_ bleamish_.  I wonder if our teachers didn't use this word in the same way, as say, "_fiddlesticks_" might be used for the _f-word _in English.  Is *breall* a euphemism in this context?

I ask because *breallán* means _blunderer_, which would make more sense than _bleamish_ in that sentence.
"_Is* breall *thú._"  Does that exist _as gaeilge_ as an abuse?  Anybody?
Slán,


----------



## franc 91

Dia duit,
perhaps this might be of interest you - I have spent quite a long time trying to find out the meaning of it. There is a song (it's an adaptation of See-saw Margery Daw) in the book (and CD) Rabhlai Rabhlai which I especially enjoy - 
Sui sà
Maidi ràmha;
Fear na breille,
I ndeireadh an bhàid!

I have found out that fear na breille in the Irish spoken in the Dingle Peninsula means 'man of silliness' - something that Irish speakers from other Gaeltachts weren't able to tell me. I had to e-mail Roibeard O Cathasaigh himself to get an answer.


----------



## L'irlandais

franc 91 said:


> ... 'man of silliness' - something that Irish speakers from other Gaeltachts weren't able to tell me...


Hello Franc,
Thanks for sharing that.  I know that certain dialects are getting harder to follow up with any great certainty, especially when not based in Ireland.  ~shrug~ C'est la vie.


----------



## Aistriúchán

Hi,

*Breall* =_ imperfection, disfigurement, blemish, blubber lip, fool, __glans_ _penis_ (physiology)

It's used in Kerry originally.

Tá breall ort = you are making a mistake

Breallánta = silly


----------



## L'irlandais

Go raibh maith agat.

Good to see more folks dropping-in to this "Other languages" forum.
Occasionally, our discussions do over-flow into the French-English Vocab forum, as was the case for this one about "*Seoladh na nGamhna*".
Indeed, *plámás*, had much more of a sucess over in the French-English Vocab forum, than it ever will in here.  ~shrug~ _ Nice & quiet in here, at times that suits me down to the ground_.





> My favourite example has to be, of a Welsh loan-word in both Gaeilge & English as spoken by Irish people which came from this discussion *Pangur bàn*.


Catch you around the forums sometime.


----------

